# Beer & Brewer Top 100 Beers



## mosto (7/3/13)

http://www.beerandbrewer.com/_blog/News/post/Beer_Brewer_Awards_100_Best_Beers_of_2012/

Interesting...certainly some contentious ones in there.


----------



## browndog (7/3/13)

XXXX Gold made the list, say no more.


----------



## sp0rk (7/3/13)

Even worse is that Broo Premium Lager beat Coopers Celebration Ale...


----------



## winkle (7/3/13)

That mag is stuffed these days,still Hahn Super Dry did well.... :blink:


----------



## findleyc (5/9/13)

Looks like I have a lot of work to do ...Came across this list as well: http://globalgoodgroup.com/blog/2012/10/31/top-5-australian-beers/ and I noticed some overlap. What do you guys think about the James Squire Four Wives Pils, or the Carlton? I'm looking for some new additions for my fridge. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## stakka82 (5/9/13)

Errr... Sail and anchor dry dock beat coopers stout? Riiiiiight......


----------



## Dez (5/9/13)

That thing is just advertising for woolworths disguised as a magazine. 

I'd still buy it if it was free :unsure:


Oh and if Matso's Ginger Beer counts as beer then then surely Rekorderlig and UDLs are hard done by.


----------



## jaypes (4/8/14)

findleyc said:


> Looks like I have a lot of work to do ...Came across this list as well: http://globalgoodgroup.com/blog/2012/10/31/top-5-australian-beers/ and I noticed some overlap. What do you guys think about the James Squire Four Wives Pils, or the Carlton? I'm looking for some new additions for my fridge. Thanks for the suggestions!


Thought I would give JS 4 Wives a go on saturday night in front of the Warratahs

Great game, shit beer - expiry was June 2015 so it seems it was still fresh.

I suppose anything regarding 4 wives is really asking for trouble


----------



## DU99 (4/8/14)

Pure Blonde..they have to be joking top 5


----------



## beercus (4/8/14)

How are you suppose to get a decent list when this is the criteria? 

*[SIZE=7.5pt]Criteria:[/SIZE]*
[SIZE=9pt]1. [/SIZE][SIZE=7.5pt]25% People’s Choice votes – with those receiving the most votes being ranked 1-25, with the top receiving 25 points and bottom 1 point.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9pt]2. [/SIZE][SIZE=7.5pt]25% Beer Sales – from Top 10 sales received from on- and off-premise venues over the last 12 months to October 1, 2012, as published in Beer & Brewer magazine. The top received 10 points and bottom 1 point, then pointed tallied, and then ranked 1-25, with the top seller by volume, receiving 25 points.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9pt]3. [/SIZE][SIZE=7.5pt]25% Industry nominations (suppliers, brewers, retailers, media). With the most popular receiving 25 points.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=9pt]4. [/SIZE][SIZE=7.5pt]25% Beer Awards – from the leading industry awards including WBC (USA), AIBA (Vic), PRBS (WA), SRBC (NSW), RABS (SA), QRBS (Qld), BrewNZ (NZ), Australian Cider Awards (NSW).[/SIZE]
[SIZE=7.5pt]For beers that finished on equal points, a final round of judging took place to confirm the final order, with thanks to the following: Ian Kingham (The ALH Group), Mike Lloyd (Plonk Beer & Wine Store, ACT), Peter Bottcher (Sail & Anchor, WA), Luke Panizza (The International Beer Shop, WA), Geoff Huens (Beer Cartel, NSW) and Ben Nichols (Scratch Bar, Qld), David Lipman (Beer & Brewer magazine).[/SIZE]

I call bullshit!
beercus


----------

